# Best computer programmer for OBD II port plug in



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was going to get my car Dyno tuned but the only local dyno shop wants way to much for a dyno tune. So whats the best tuner on the market i can get on Jegs or Summit? I need one that is going to allow me to adjust my thermostat. Cause i put a 160 in and it keeps putting a code out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You'll need HP tuners and have to install a 2bar Operating System in order to have control down to 160.

Or you could switch back to the OEM thermostat and not need said 2bar OS, and could even get away with using a handheld.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

$800 worth of tuning software for a 160* t-stat... get a new t-stat.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

you might get away with a 180 degree thermostat...


----------



## wwhozhot (Jun 11, 2010)

Go with the Predator diabol sport,i got it love it!! and i think you can even ajust the thermost setting go to there web site down load installation directions,print out if you can and it will tell you i am almost shur you can,plus it makes the car come alive...for around 300 400 dollars...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

what code is it throwing? 
I have a 160* thermostat and no 2 bar OS and no codes


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

P0128 This means that the engine's PCM detected that the engine has not reached the required temperature level within a specified amount of time after starting the engine.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

It only throws the code once every 2 months when i drive it like a grandma. But i hear so many different things about 160 thermos. Some people say it can cause build up on your valves and wear on your engine since LS motors are ment to run warm. My personal opinion is that an engine that runs cooler is better then an engine that runs hot.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, a programmer is not going to help you then unless you want to disable the code, your fans don't come on until at least 180* stock so it's not like you can turn them off any more. I'd suggest not driving like a grandma or putting back in a stock t-stat if it bothers you that much...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GuatoLT1 said:


> My personal opinion is that an engine that runs cooler is better then an engine that runs hot.


I'd give that a little more thought if I were you. Many bearing failures have been caused by running an engine too hard before it reached the proper operating temp and a 160 deg. t-stat will make the warm up period that much longer.......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ninjured said:


> Well, a programmer is not going to help you then unless you want to disable the code, your fans don't come on until at least 180* stock so it's not like you can turn them off any more. I'd suggest not driving like a grandma or putting back in a stock t-stat if it bothers you that much...


In stock form, the fans do not come on until I believe 220ish.

I tuned mine to turn on Fan 1 at 195 and Fan 2 at 197, and both shut off at 192 (lowest the ECM will control) for ECT consistency. Logging a few runs when I first got the software showed wild swings in coolant temps from pulling up to a stoplight/slow driving. Highest I saw was like 227, now my temps never get above 197.

And of course my IATs always drop to ambient temperature at WOT/in motion because of my Svede.:cool


----------



## DIEHAPPY (Dec 5, 2010)

So back to the question.... What is the best tuner?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Such a difficult question to answer as you can see by the responses. Best tuner for what? Remember that the OP only expressed a desire to 'adjust his thermostat' to get rid of a code. Search and you'll find other threads that will still leave you asking that question. It all depends on what your'e hoping to do with one.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

DIEHAPPY said:


> So back to the question.... What is the best tuner?


Search, n00b.

There is no "best" anything.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL, I think what Poncho is trying to say is that the "best" programmer for one person may not be the "best" for another...

It really comes down to personal preference, and how involved you want to be. For example, if you plan on leaving your car stock and just want to turn off that annoying 1-4 skip shift and maybe cut down on the torque reduction, a handheld programmer would be just fine.

However, if you want really learn "tuning" and/or want to see all the tables and really get the most out of the mods you do, a more robust programming tool like hptuners would be the "best"

Personally, I think hptuners pro is the "best" way to go. I initially bought the standard but upgraded to pro as my mods became more extensive and I installed a permanent wideband.

Your ability and skill plays an important part, too. HPtuners allows you change anything, good or bad, allowing you to blow up your motor if you screw things up enough while the handheld tries to prevent you from doing that. An example, with hptuners, I disabled the VE table lookup and forgot to re-enable the MAF and let me tell you, my car was not the only one unhappy. Not only would the car not start, every warning light on the dash was lit up and I could not even get hptuners to reprogram the car with the previous tune! I thought I was smurfed! (in the end, unhooking the battery and hooking it back up made hptuners happy enough to reprogram the car)

You can get better results from hptuners due to the differences but you also need a laptop to run the software.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you not gonna do alot of mods or tune multiple cars, pay someone. You can probally get an initial tune and 2-3 retunes for the cost of HP Tuners and a wideband.


----------

